# Yahoo- Enzymes might help to alleviate the stomach woes of IBS suffers (The Herald-Mail)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

It was garlic that left the Rev. Kelly Crenshaw no choice but to leave right after the prayer during a wedding reception, spending the rest of the time in the bathroom.View the full article


----------

